# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  ВКонтакте.ру обнаружена XSS-уязвимость

## ALEX(XX)

В популярной социальной сети ВКонтакте.ру, в сервисе Приложения обнаружена XSS-уязвимость. Она заключается в том, что в исходный код флэшки можно внедрить javascript, который при прямом доступе к флэшке исполнится, как и в IE, так и в Firefox'е. Это, конечно, разработчиками ВКонтакте учтено: прямой доступ к флэшке запрещен. Но флэшка сохраняется в кэше браузера, откуда ее можно загрузить без проблем. 
Когда флэшка сохранилась в кэше браузера, то она может открыть новое окно с ссылкой на себя, браузер ее загрузит из кэша - и javascript выполнится. 
Единственное, что спасает, - это блокировщик всплывающих окон. Но обычные пользователи, видя, что открывает его ВКонтакт, блокировку снимут. Работоспособность во всех браузерах не гарантирована, проверялось на IE6 и FF3RC1. 
Пример атаки:
http://vkontakte.ru/apps.php?act=s&id=15… (новое окно открывается через 2 секунды)

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Толик

)) Открывается новое окно, при его разблокировке запускается менеджер закачек)

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> В популярной социальной сети ВКонтакте.ру, в сервисе Приложения обнаружена XSS-уязвимость...


-этот ресурс вообще одна сплошная уязвимость и кладезь адресных баз для спамеров, IMHO разумеется...  :Smiley:

----------

